# Charlotte and Valegro



## satinbaze (5 August 2012)

For more pictues of both Grand Prix days check out my Flickr pages
http://www.flickr.com/photos/54855139@N00/


----------



## TeamChaser (5 August 2012)

Lovely pics!


----------



## somethingorother (6 August 2012)

Fab photos! Looks like you had good seats 

Can't wait to be there tomorrow!!


----------

